
Google is super secretive about its anti-aging research. No one knows why - ColinWright
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/4/27/15409672/google-calico-secretive-aging-mortality-research
======
eip
Because it's not for plebs. Obviously.

There are too many people already. Why do you think so many companies are
working on life shortening and population reduction technologies?

~~~
dafash
What companies are doing so?

~~~
eip
Monsanto, ConAgra, Gates Foundation, pretty much every major food company, all
pharmaceutical companies, tons of government think tanks, AMA, etc..

~~~
dafash
Your description of what these companies do is distorted. They are not
actively developing technologies with the purposes that you described or even
as any such consequential purpose.

~~~
eip
Tell yourself what you need to.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=monsanto+conagra+pharmaceuti...](https://www.google.com/search?q=monsanto+conagra+pharmaceutical+gates+genocide)

~~~
dafash
Posting a Google search doesn't offer any convincing argument to support your
supposition about the intentions and/or results of these corporations. I do
understand what you're trying to say about these corporations, but the way you
represented it is misleading at a minimum.

------
crb002
The dystopian view is that their research has uncovered more effective
bioweapons. The side effect of knowing how the body fails is knowing how to
trigger the failure modes.

------
startupdiscuss
Has no seen the intro to a vampire movie?

